# [Installation] IPW3945 problem. [SOLVED]

## d2_racing

Hello everyone, I'm trying to install my first ever laptop and I have some problems with the wifi  :Sad: 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) 

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) 

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) 

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) 

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) 

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02) 

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02) 

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) 

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02) 

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) 

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) 

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02) 

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02) 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02) 

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02) 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71d4 

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller 

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) 

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller 

Linux gentootux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #23 SMP Mon Aug 6 00:25:02 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

gentootux ~ # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686) 

================================================================= 

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz 

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9 

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Aug 2007 00:30:10 +0000 

ccache version 2.4 [enabled] 

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4 

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6 

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61 

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16 

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b 

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

AUTOCLEAN="yes" 

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config" 

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo" 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles" 

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict" 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org" 

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8" 

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8" 

LINGUAS="fr" 

MAKEOPTS="-j3" 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages" 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*" 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp" 

PORTDIR="/usr/portage" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

USE="X acl acpi alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx" 

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 

gentootux ~ # ifconfig -a 

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:6B:35:9C:76 

          inet adr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0 

          adr inet6: fe80::21a:6bff:fe35:9c76/64 Scope:Lien 

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:5364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:4047 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100 

          RX bytes:7067646 (6.7 Mb)  TX bytes:521420 (509.1 Kb) 

          Adresse de base:0x3000 Mémoire:ee000000-ee020000 

eth1      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:77:4F:4B:1A 

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:50 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2925 (2.8 Kb) 

          Interruption:22 Adresse de base:0xa000 Mémoire:edf00000-edf00fff 

irda0     Lien encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00 

          NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:8 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale 

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0 

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte 

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4 

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1 

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

gentootux ~ #                                        

gentootux ~ # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions. 

lo        no wireless extensions. 

irda0     no wireless extensions. 

sit0      no wireless extensions. 

Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 22 

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20. 

Some things may be broken... 

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"gentoonet" 

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:70:62:40:88 

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm 

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off 

          Encryption key:xxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx   Security mode:open 

          Power Management:off 

          Link Quality=88/100  Signal level=-44 dBm  Noise level=-44 dBm 

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:62   Missed beacon:0 

gentootux ~ #                        

gentootux ~ # rc-update show 

           alsasound | boot 

            bootmisc | boot 

             checkfs | boot 

           checkroot | boot 

               clock | boot 

         consolefont | boot 

                dbus |      default 

                hald |      default 

            hostname | boot 

             hotplug | boot 

             keymaps | boot 

               local |      default nonetwork 

          localmount | boot 

             modules | boot 

            net.eth0 |      default 

            net.eth1 |      default 

              net.lo | boot 

            netmount |      default 

           rmnologin | boot 

           syslog-ng |      default 

             urandom | boot 

          vixie-cron |      default 

                 xdm |      default 

                                          

 
```

What is the meaning of this message ?

: Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 22 

   of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20. 

   Some things may be broken... 

Also, I installed that :

```
 

# emerge -pD wireless-tools net-wireless/ipw3945 net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode net-wireless/ipw3945d 

 

```

My configs :

```
 

gentootux ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.* 

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration, 

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration 

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!). 

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork" 

config_eth0="dhcp" 

dhcpcd_eth0="-N" 

#RC_NEED_wlan="ipw3945d" 

config_gentoonet=( "dhcp" ) 

key_gentoonet="s:xxxxxxxxxx enc open" 

preferred_aps=( "gentoonet" ) 

config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) 

```

```
 

gentootux ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i iEEE 

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

```

My dmesg 

```
 

gentootux ~ # dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@gentootux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #23 SMP Mon Aug 6 00:25:02 EDT 2007 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

sanitize start 

sanitize end 

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f000 end: 000000000009f000 type: 1 

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM 

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000d2000 size: 0000000000002000 end: 00000000000d4000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000dc000 size: 0000000000024000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000007fdd0000 end: 000000007fed0000 type: 1 

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM 

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007fed0000 size: 000000000000f000 end: 000000007fedf000 type: 3 

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007fedf000 size: 0000000000021000 end: 000000007ff00000 type: 4 

copy_e820_map() start: 000000007ff00000 size: 0000000000100000 end: 0000000080000000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000f0000000 size: 0000000004000000 end: 00000000f4000000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 00000000fec10000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed00000 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000fed00400 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed14000 size: 0000000000006000 end: 00000000fed1a000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fed1c000 size: 0000000000074000 end: 00000000fed90000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2 

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ff800000 size: 0000000000800000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fed0000 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fed0000 - 000000007fedf000 (ACPI data) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fedf000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved) 

1150MB HIGHMEM available. 

896MB LOWMEM available. 

found SMP MP-table at 000f6810 

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 523984) 0 entries of 256 used 

Zone PFN ranges: 

  DMA             0 ->     4096 

  Normal       4096 ->   229376 

  HighMem    229376 ->   523984 

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges 

    0:        0 ->   523984 

On node 0 totalpages: 523984 

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap 

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved 

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0 

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap 

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31 

  HighMem zone: 2301 pages used for memmap 

  HighMem zone: 292307 pages, LIFO batch:31 

DMI present. 

ACPI: RSDP 000F67E0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO) 

ACPI: XSDT 7FED1555, 008C (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        0) 

ACPI: FACP 7FED1600, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0434): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126] 

ACPI: DSDT 7FED195E, D234 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 MSFT  100000E) 

ACPI: FACS 7FEF4000, 0040 

ACPI: SSDT 7FED17B4, 01AA (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 MSFT  100000E) 

ACPI: ECDT 7FEDEB92, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI: TCPA 7FEDEBE4, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI: APIC 7FEDEC16, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI: MCFG 7FEDEC7E, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI: HPET 7FEDECBA, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 LNVO        1) 

ACPI: SLIC 7FEDEE62, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        0) 

ACPI: BOOT 7FEDEFD8, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110  LTP        1) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF2697, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF28F6, 00A6 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF299C, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF2E93, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-7I        1110 INTL 20050513) 

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008 

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000 

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled) 

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20 

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled) 

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20 

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1]) 

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1]) 

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0]) 

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl) 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level) 

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override. 

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override. 

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override. 

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs 

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000 

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information 

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000) 

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 519891 

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda8 vga=795 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000) 

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000) 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done. 

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done. 

Initializing CPU#0 

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes) 

Detected 1994.396 MHz processor. 

Console: colour dummy device 80x25 

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes) 

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes) 

Memory: 2073116k/2095936k available (2442k kernel code, 21628k reserved, 1153k data, 252k init, 1178432k highmem) 

virtual kernel memory layout: 

    fixmap  : 0xfff9d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 392 kB) 

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB) 

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB) 

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB) 

      .init : 0xc048b000 - 0xc04ca000   ( 252 kB) 

      .data : 0xc0362a00 - 0xc0482f78   (1153 kB) 

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0362a00   (2442 kB) 

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok. 

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0 

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz 

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3992.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=1996005) 

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 

monitor/mwait feature present. 

using mwait in idle threads. 

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K 

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K 

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0 

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0 

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 

Intel machine check architecture supported. 

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0. 

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000. 

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK. 

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed 

ACPI: Core revision 20070126 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1626 Objects with 76 Devices 439 Methods 27 Regions 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 0 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 1 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions 

 tbxface-0587 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired 

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful 

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06 

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000 

Initializing CPU#1 

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3988.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994341) 

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 

monitor/mwait feature present. 

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K 

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K 

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0 

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1 

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 

Intel machine check architecture supported. 

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1. 

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06 

Total of 2 processors activated (7980.69 BogoMIPS). 

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs 

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1 

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: 

Measured 617364 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock. 

Brought up 2 CPUs 

migration_cost=2000 

NET: Registered protocol family 16 

ACPI: bus type pci registered 

PCI: Using MMCONFIG 

Setting up standard PCI resources 

evgpeblk-0952 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9 

evgpeblk-1049 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 2 Runtime GPEs in this block 

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. 

Initialized 25/27 Regions 142/142 Fields 64/64 Buffers 43/55 Packages (1685 nodes) 

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:....... 

Executed 7 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 83 objects) 

ACPI: Interpreter enabled 

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing 

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00) 

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00) 

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO 

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO 

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0 

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11) 

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on) 

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay 

pnp: PnP ACPI init 

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices 

SCSI subsystem initialized 

libata version 2.20 loaded. 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs 

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub 

usbcore: registered new device driver usb 

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report 

NET: Registered protocol family 23 

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11 

NET: Registered protocol family 31 

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized 

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized 

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved 

pnp: 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved 

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed. 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0 

  IO window: 2000-2fff 

  MEM window: ee100000-ee1fffff 

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0 

  IO window: 3000-3fff 

  MEM window: ee000000-ee0fffff 

  PREFETCH window: disabled. 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1 

  IO window: 4000-5fff 

  MEM window: ec000000-edffffff 

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e40fffff 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2 

  IO window: 6000-7fff 

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff 

  PREFETCH window: e4100000-e41fffff 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3 

  IO window: 8000-9fff 

  MEM window: ea000000-ebffffff 

  PREFETCH window: e4200000-e42fffff 

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0 

  IO window: 0000a000-0000a0ff 

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff 

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e3ffffff 

  MEM window: 88000000-8bffffff 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0 

  IO window: a000-dfff 

  MEM window: e4300000-e7ffffff 

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e3ffffff 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64 

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007) 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

NET: Registered protocol family 2 

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes) 

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes) 

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536) 

TCP reno registered 

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1 

Machine check exception polling timer started. 

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk> 

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages 

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0 

io scheduler noop registered 

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default) 

io scheduler deadline registered 

io scheduler cfq registered 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03] 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03] 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03] 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03] 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02] 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03] 

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac 

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy 

ACPI Error (utglobal-0128): Unknown exception code: 0xFFFFFFF0 [20070126] 

intel_rng: FWH not detected 

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds). 

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles(). 

tpm_tis 00:0b: 1.2 TPM (device-id 0xFFFF, rev-id 255) 

tpm_tis 00:0b: Unable to request irq: 8 for probe 

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 16384k 

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=2 

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:afd4 

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cb05c, set palette = c00cb118 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw 

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0 

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64 

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device 

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line) 

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present) 

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1 

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID] 

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2 

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] 

set_level status: 0 

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no) 

set_level status: 0 

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1D36, 0282 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist      100 INTL 20050513) 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 00EC) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF203D, 065A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst      100 INTL 20050513) 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 00ED) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions 

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state 

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state 

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state 

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3]) 

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states) 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1C6E, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist      100 INTL 20050513) 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 00F2) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions 

ACPI: SSDT 7FEF1FB8, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst      100 INTL 20050513) 

Parsing all Control Methods: 

Table [SSDT](id 00F3) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions 

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3]) 

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states) 

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (54 C) 

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (55 C) 

ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.13 

ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/ 

ibm_acpi: ThinkPad EC firmware 79HT50WW-1.07 

ibm_acpi: dock device not present 

ibm_acpi: disabling subdriver dock 

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 1 ports, IRQ sharing disabled 

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -400489547 ns) 

floppy0: no floppy controllers found 

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 

loop: loaded (max 8 devices) 

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2 

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation. 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64 

e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1a:6b:35:9c:76 

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 

pnp: Device 00:0a activated. 

nsc-ircc, chip->init 

nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x164e 

nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli) 

IrDA: Registered device irda0 

nsc-ircc, Found dongle: No dongle connected 

netconsole: not configured, aborting 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862500 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218 

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862580 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218 

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862600 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218 

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8862680 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 218 

scsi0 : ahci 

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300) 

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 4.06, max UDMA/100 

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 

scsi1 : ahci 

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0) 

scsi2 : ahci 

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0) 

scsi3 : ahci 

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0) 

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       4.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB) 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB) 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 > 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk 

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.10ac1 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64 

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x00011880 irq 14 

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00010170 ctl 0x00010376 bmdma 0x00011888 irq 15 

scsi4 : ata_piix 

ata5.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33 

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/33 

scsi5 : ata_piix 

ata6: port disabled. ignoring. 

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4083N 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5 

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:15:00.0 [17aa:2012] 

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI 

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI 

Yenta TI: socket 0000:15:00.0, mfunc 0x01d01002, devctl 0x64 

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf0, PCI irq 16 

Socket status: 30000007 

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xdfff 

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe4300000 - 0xe7ffffff 

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1 

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xee404000 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004 

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected 

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x00001800 

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x00001820 

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 23, io base 0x00001840 

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x00001860 

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3 

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp 

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver 

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage 

USB Mass Storage support registered. 

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3 

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid 

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver 

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12 

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1 

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12 

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice 

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4 

hdaps: inverting axis readings. 

hdaps: LENOVO ThinkPad T60 detected. 

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000 

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0 

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5 

input: hdaps as /class/input/input6 

hdaps: driver successfully loaded. 

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9 

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb 

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2 

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2 

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized 

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized 

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.1 

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x 

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8 

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x 

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1 

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb 

oprofile: using NMI interrupt. 

TCP cubic registered 

NET: Registered protocol family 1 

NET: Registered protocol family 10 

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver 

NET: Registered protocol family 17 

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8 

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5 

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized 

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8 

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2 

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast 

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2 

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13 

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com> 

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL' 

Using IPI Shortcut mode 

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3 

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input7 

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds 

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. 

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly. 

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64 

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr 

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64 

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel. 

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes. 

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters 

[fglrx] PAT is disabled! 

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.39.4 [Jul 20 2007] on minor 0 

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal 

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE]. 

NTFS volume version 3.1. 

NTFS volume version 3.1. 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready 

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels) 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready 

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP' 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready 

eth1: no IPv6 routers present 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424 

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640 

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640 

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268304384 

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 244305920 

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 244305920 

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0 

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0 

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0 

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0 

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX 

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready 

eth0: no IPv6 routers present 

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled 

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr 

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64 

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection 

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels) 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready 

eth1: no IPv6 routers present 

gentootux ~ #                                                             

```

Can someone help my with that plz  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Aug 15, 2007 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freelight

That's referring to the ipw3945d daemon. The current version in Portage is ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4, while the current version of the kernel module is ipw3945-1.20. It's complaining about the version mismatch - 22 vs. 20.

Try downgrading ipw3945d: 

```
emerge --oneshot =net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.18
```

----------

## d2_racing

My wifi is not working...

I will post my package version tonight  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Everything is fine, I solved my problem  :Smile: 

----------

## hoyanf

can provide info on how you solved the prob...

Tq

----------

## d2_racing

My router require to use the hexa keys instead of the passphrase.

So, I changed to hexa keys and everything is fine.

----------

